# canaveral seashore



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Dont know where the fish went but they are not here. was on the beach before daybreak and sat 3 hours with not even a hit. we did get a casting excersize being the crabs were liking us. but nada no fish  drove up the beach to ponce inlet and talked to a few guys up there and they to were not having any luck at all. guess they all went looking for some furry jackets and are not around.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

It's seems like It's hit and miss everywhere.
Saw some small Pompano and Whiting pulled out of the Indialantic surf this am.
I was using a 3 oz
silver gator spoon and pulled in 7 blues but all under sized. Well there's always tomorrow. I did see about a 20+# red fish in 
the Indian River sunday am. He looked at the mullet I was offering him and just kept going.

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

good to hear you caught something. I threw a spoon for a good bunch of the time to no avail. Be gald when the water warms up a bit!


----------

